# Dance classes?



## smurff

Hi, my autistic daughter loves to dance, she had a dance class in school which unfortunately was just a one off but she absolutely loved it, her teacher took a video for us and she was so happy and followed the directions well. We would love to find a dance class for autistic children, just somewhere she can go to dance or just watch other children dance, I've looked online and there are none near me, the closest is 30 mins away but it's not for her age. Anyone know of any classes in Devon/Cornwall


----------



## bearnadette

Hello,

I know this is a few weeks old but considering you hadn't got any replies I thought I'd mention this.

I work with children of varying additional support needs and just thought that your daughter may be able to fit perfectly well into a class that isn't aimed only at children with autism.

For any dance school or class that you find I'd recommend that you go along and visit them (or even phone first) explaining your daughters needs and whether they feel they'd be able to accommodate her. Also bring your daughter with you to visit and maybe have you sit in on the first few classes if she needs you.

Hope that's helpful


----------



## Button#

Agree with the above. My DS does drama classes and the teacher and other kids have been very welcoming and it has helped his confidence and speech a lot. We approached the teacher first and explained his needs and she's actually incorporated games to support his development.


----------



## Nibblenic

I agree with the above, you just need a good teacher with an inclusive attitude. There are children of varying disabilities in my daughters dance school alongside all other students. Theyre great with eachother and for eachother


----------

